# iPhone 3G stuck in recovery/DFU, can't restore whatsoever - ERROR 6



## sarih92 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello.

I have an iPhone 3G I've purchased from a neighbor a few days ago. After he gave it to me I wanted to update it to the newest firmware (4.2.1 and I wasn't sure what firmware was on it before).
I'm not sure how but somehow I got to a point where I was in a recovery mode. I got stuck into it, and I can't get out from it now, and I can't install or restore any firmware.

I tried once, got ERROR 21. Fixed it (Firewall apparently), so the second time I got error 37. Once I fixed it I got Error 6. Each time I get other error.
I DID EVERYTHING! I followed every manual to troubleshoot by Apple or any other apple-fan website. I opened ports, updated Windows and ESET Anti-Virus, tried with disabled anti-virus, tried with deleted anti-virus, tried different network, tried through Wifi, tried through LAN, tried through my my phone (as a modem), tried with 5 different cables (4 originals by Apple, 1 from eBay), tried different USB ports, tried 3 different computers (which one of them was after fresh install of Windows 7 and iTunes), updated iTunes, downloaded the ipsw manualy myself and did shift+restore, tried from recovery mode and DFU mode.

Right now I got to a point where it reaches almost the end of the process, where in iTunes it says "verifying" and then it gives the error (Only error 6 now, the other error have been related to antivirus i guess and that's gone now so...)

I tried around 30-40 restores since yesterday, I've read hundreds of threads online and I can't seem to find a solution. I come to you as a final attempt to save it. Please help!

I'm adding a video of the process, in which you can also see I'm in pwned DFU mode this time:

Video - iPhone 3G Restore Error 6 - YouTube

Thank you in advanced


----------



## davidpowys (Oct 31, 2013)

Make sure the phone is in dfu mode and it should work.. I have seen alot of those issue recently and safe mode doesn't help in most case so the only option is to upgrade.

If your finding it hard to get into dfu mode from the recovery screen i think you just hold the power and home for 10 sec then home for 15 sec and that should do it.


----------



## davidpowys (Oct 31, 2013)

davidpowys said:


> Make sure the phone is in dfu mode and it should work.. I have seen alot of those issue recently and safe mode doesn't help in most case so the only option is to upgrade.
> 
> If your finding it hard to get into dfu mode from the recovery screen i think you just hold the power and home for 10 sec then home for 15 sec and that should do it.


Here is the refer link:
How to Get iPhone/iPad out of Recovery Mode Without iTunes


----------

